# baby primarchs ( i nearly cried)



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i apologize to the author of the image if he wants me to take it down please contact me










i just love all of it:biggrin:


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL! this can totally become a great web strip.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

wow. great find.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

lol! thats great, is there any more like it by the artist?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha, that happens to be my screensaver! I wonder which one the Emperor is......


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

EPIC LOL! Best picture of the primarchs ever! Feel sorry for the emperor though.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

nice find
lol


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

so freakin rad!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not the first time I have seen this, but just as funny as the first time I saw it. Thanks!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Hilarious...but where's omegon??


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Seeing as it was made ages before Legion was published, the answer should be fairly clear as to where Omegon is.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I didn't know how old the picture was.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol this pic is great! Especially like the part with Angron biting the Emp's feet and Corax looking at porn :biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> I didn't know how old the picture was.


Bottom right corner, next to Khan, it is signed and dated 2008. Chances are you looked at all the kids to find out who they were and should have noticed that, and if you did miss it, you know now.


----------



## NeonDante (May 14, 2009)

Yanno, I've seen this before, and I wonder... the rest of them I understand, but why is Corax looking at porn?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Epic LOL indeed! While I'm no fan of the Smurfs and their bro's, this picture is So Damn Funny.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

i just love how lionel' is stabbing pikichu, they captured the troubled childhood well


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love mortarion already trying to doom his legion by killing himself 
:cray: what a guy... maybe that's why they are all mopey bastards.

"This just in a baby attempted suicide today to try and make his genetic children retards. more on this after i get this bastard off my slipper" aside "how many times do i tell you angron no biting fluffy things. yes, that means fulgrim's head too"

and kurze should be wearing a superman outfit that would be awesome (or atleast batman geez)


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## yorkypud (Mar 26, 2009)

love lion el'johnson kniffin pikachu, class pic hahahahaha


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Love it- but wondering why Lion El' Jonson is stompin on pikachu

aw, look at the baby wolves playing with Leman.. how sweet.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

O_.
Where's the Blood Ravens Primarch?
They don't know who he is, doesn't mean he doesn't exist though!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Seen it before but great nonethe less
"Dear Sir/Madam
Can you Please help me and take care of this child-He's a ruddy Pain <_<
Love Emperor"


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have just laughed my ass off. And then proceeded to 'Awwwwwww'.
They're all so cute!
Poor Empy, though... having to keep an eye on all of 'em.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

No wonder the heresy happened.. the primarchs are all a bunch of silly spoiled BRATS!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Winterous said:


> O_.
> Where's the Blood Ravens Primarch?
> They don't know who he is, doesn't mean he doesn't exist though!


The Blood Ravens are rumoured to use Thousand Sons geneseed, due to the high psyker level and in one piece of official fluff they are greeted as 'brothers' or something like that by someone who I think was a TS. I'm being a bit vague since I don't know of this myself, can anyone provide a better summery?


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> The Blood Ravens are rumoured to use Thousand Sons geneseed, due to the high psyker level and in one piece of official fluff they are greeted as 'brothers' or something like that by someone who I think was a TS. I'm being a bit vague since I don't know of this myself, can anyone provide a better summery?


Surely this can't be right though- im pretty sure the official fluff is that the geneseed of the traitor legions was never used to create new chapters. likewise, none of the traitor legions formed "chapters" or anything- all bar the deathguard and alpha legion just split into various warbands and faction, the death guard and alphas stayed in a sort of loose legion format 

HOWEVER, to provide a counter-argument to myself (degree in philosophy kicking in there :biggrin it is entirely possible that the creation of the Blood Ravens was the fulfillment of a scheme of Tzeentch, possibly for future corruption, possibly to show Magnus what his legion could of been like and another possiblity is that its a sort of scheming changin thing to do, which is after all the defining character traits of the least developed god Tzeentch


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

ROFL insta-download!!! For a moment I wished they made an anime about the whole Dark Crusade and the Horus Heresy. But then I realized that it would kill all the grimdarkness in the WH40K universe. As if anything could be taken seriously in a world with Orks. "Use da 'splosives!" "Da wha'?" "Da bomb, ya git! Da bomb!" :laugh:

Who is that guy in the lower leftern corner, by the way? I can't see his name and I don't recognise him.



thomas2 said:


> The Blood Ravens are rumoured to use Thousand Sons geneseed, due to the high psyker level and in one piece of official fluff they are greeted as 'brothers' or something like that by someone who I think was a TS. I'm being a bit vague since I don't know of this myself, can anyone provide a better summery?


You're might be thinking of Eliphas the Inheritor in Dawn of War: Dark Crusade. He calls Captain Thule "brother", and pisses him off greatly.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Who is that guy in the lower leftern corner, by the way? I can't see his name and I don't recognise him.


Vulkan of the Salamanders.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

sir_m1ke said:


> Surely this can't be right though- im pretty sure the official fluff is that the geneseed of the traitor legions was never used to create new chapters.


Which is why the origins of the chapter are such a closely guarded secret. Geneseed is a limited resource, and I would venture that the Imperium is getting desperate as they enter the Time of Ending.

Anyhoo, the evidence is several examples in the Dawn of War games as well as BL books of Chaos Marines referring to them as kin, their very mysterious origins and secretive nature, and an instance where relics that pointed to their history were destroyed because of the odious implications. 

Why Thousand Sons, specifically? Mainly because the Blood Ravens are distinguished by the unusual incidence of psykers, exactly like Magnus's legion, and the fact that the raven is closely associated with Tzeentch. I believe there is another chapter that has been implied to be an Emperor's Children successor chapter, but I cannot recall the specifics.

But the best reason for buying into this popular 40k conspiracy theory? Because it's really damn compelling and I would love to see how it plays out.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Englanda

Thanks! I'm not too good at the names of the Loyalist Primarchs. 

@Gul Torgo

 I thought of the psyker talent, even red as their colour of choice (Magnus is Red, and his Legion was red before the Heresy), but not the raven! Hmm... Next time I play Blood Ravens in DoW I'll keep an eye out for any sign that supports the idea that their gene-seed is not from a Loyalist Primarch.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

That is funny, the ones thst strike me the best is Rogal Dorn building the block castle and Petrubo Knoking it down with the Catapult. Thats great.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

hahahahah, that's hilarious!!! But I was slightly disturbed by Pikachu getting stabbanated:shok:

Poor Pikachu:cray:....


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That is an interesting theory with the blood ravens thing.
And the raven is brilliant.

I think I'm gonna go um, put on my tin foil suit now.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha! Great stuff!. . . So was there any other similar art?


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

oh my god that totally rules!!!!!


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

hilarious, but i dont get why corax is looking at porn and why ferrus is crying about a toilet. dont see how that correlates to each of them.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> hilarious, but i dont get why corax is looking at porn and why ferrus is crying about a toilet. dont see how that correlates to each of them.


Ferrus has hands of iron. Going to the bathroom would render him sterile and quite damaged.

I don't get corax.

For the update, I'd like to see Omegon behind Guillman ready to shove him.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

yea, corax has the porn cause apperently he had to grow up really quickly


----------

